# red doggie toothbrush



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Can someone help me find the RED Petrodex toothbrushes? I can only find the red ones in a package with the toothpaste. The only ones I find separately are the green ones and there is a HUGE difference! The red ones last forever! I swear Rufus's red one is a year old and still in useable shape and Shamouti has a green one and in 6 weeks it's dead. Can't I buy more red ones without the toothpaste? I have plenty of paste left!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Is this what you are talking about?

http://www.freshpets.com/Petrodex-Dog-Toothbrush-SJ51050-p/rp-601139.htm

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3076392

Here are some finger ones

http://furlongspetsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=237


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh man, I just gave away my last small red toothbrush. I get them with the small sample of Petrodex that they call the "Petrodex Starter Kit". I don't know if any of the pet stores carry them, but Pet Edge does. Here's a link: http://www.petedge.com/Petrodex-Dental-Starter-Kit-SJ53055.pro


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I did a Google search. This one?
Amazon.com: St Jon Petrodex Tooth Brush: Sports & Outdoors

Seems kind of expensive if that's for one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you don't have a full pet edge order. I found another place that is reasonable too.

http://www.petguys.com/-048476510500.html


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, are you looking for the red one with a head at each end (one is much larger than the other) or the small one with a head on only one end?

Why not use the same brush for both dogs? Then you have fewer brushes hanging around too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Why not use the same brush for both dogs? Then you have fewer brushes hanging around too.


I admit to using the same brush for both dogs


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, aren't Lincoln and Scout the french kissers of the group? So I guess sharing a tooth brush isn't that much more of a stretch. ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, oui! That's what I figured! If one has something, the other's going to get it too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh gosh, my dogs love getting their teeth brushed so much that I am constantly fighting off one trying to lick it off the teeth of the dog that I am currently applying - well, as long as it isn't the Petzlife. Mousse went into his brother's mouth last night when I was brushing Atwood's teeth. (Atwood is visiting.) They just don't care!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, are you looking for the red one with a head at each end (one is much larger than the other) or the small one with a head on only one end?
> 
> Why not use the same brush for both dogs? Then you have fewer brushes hanging around too.


That's it! I'm looking for the small one with the headon just one end! I couldn't find any for Shamouti so I ended up getting the two headed one and it pooped out much sooner! I'm wondering if the company didn't just figure out that the other one lasted so well so they started making a cheaper one so it would wear out sooner!

Sorry I didn't get back sooner, was having computer problems. I checked all the links you guys sent and thank you very much for sending them. None of them are the smaller brush like I am hoping to find though.

I never thought about using the same brush for both dogs. Gee now that you mention it, it sorta makes sense since they stick their tongues in each others mouth trying to get the toothpaste! :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did you get it in the puppy bag that went home with one of the boys? If so, it is the same brush in my link. I'll be placing another order in a couple of weeks if you can last that long... and then some.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, I just saw the RED petrodex toothbrushes at Pet Club today. Do you have Pet Club near you?

They are $3.99. They come with a tiny sample of toothpaste (in a flat packet that looks like the ketchup packets you get a McDonalds). 

They also have the red toothbrushes packaged with a tube of toothpaste, but those are $5.99 I think.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Did you get it in the puppy bag that went home with one of the boys? If so, it is the same brush in my link. I'll be placing another order in a couple of weeks if you can last that long... and then some.


Yes that's the one!! :whoo: Oooogh I didn't see it at Pet Edge before! I guess I was looking for just a single brush with no paste. The starter pack is small though.  Cool!

Jane, We don't have a Pet Club nearby but it sounds like it's the same as the one Kimberly shows! Yeah!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jane, We don't have a Pet Club nearby but it sounds like it's the same as the one Kimberly shows! Yeah!!


Yes, that's the same. Boy, you can't beat the prices at PetEdge!


----------

